# Swarm Trooper?



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

I just ran across the Swarm Trooper from the folks at Beetle Jail. 
From the description, it sounds like it has all the features that are important for a swarm trap, and its light. Anyone have experience with one yet? 
http://beetlejail.com/product/swarm-trooper/

Phil


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

These seem like a good swarm trap. I am looking into getting one for next season. They look like they are easy to use, lightweight, and have some handy features. I was curious to see some personal experience on this forum and I stumbled onto this thread so I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Nothing against their product but why not use some of your old/existing equipment even if you had to "rehive" an existing colony in new equipment? IMHO I see 4 good reasons, pick one; cuts down on specialty equipment, gives you extra equipment, "smells like home," and if you're looking to catch a swarm you'll need extra equipment anyway.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

These are cheaper..... https://www.mannlakeltd.com/white-waxed-nuc-box-3208


----------



## bueller (Dec 29, 2017)

I used these Swarm Troopers this past year and had great success. They are the size of double deep five frame nuc box. Very light weight and strong, honey comb style (not corrugated) gray plastic, very durable and weather proof. The light weight, size, frame rest and entrance size are the key features. Also strap for hoisting up in tree or securing in deer stand. Interior size is what bees look for, standard 5 frame single deep is too small. Yes you could use a ten frame wooden deep box but the are so heavy, difficult and dangerous to get up and down. Bees naturally look for cavity ten plus feet off the ground.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Bees naturally look for cavity ten plus feet off the ground.
Wrong. I catch dozens with both my feet on the ground.

>Nothing against their product but why not use some of your old/existing equipment even if you had to "rehive" an existing colony in new equipment? IMHO I see 4 good reasons, pick one; cuts down on specialty equipment, gives you extra equipment, "smells like home," and if you're looking to catch a swarm you'll need extra equipment anyway. 
So sensible.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

odfrank


> >Nothing against their product but why not use some of your old/existing equipment even if you had to "rehive" an existing colony in new equipment? IMHO I see 4 good reasons, pick one; cuts down on specialty equipment, gives you extra equipment, "smells like home," and if you're looking to catch a swarm you'll need extra equipment anyway.
> So sensible.


Man after my own heart.
Cheers
gww


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Tim KS said:


> These are cheaper..... https://www.mannlakeltd.com/white-waxed-nuc-box-3208


Cheaper is not always better. The Swarm Trooper uses a heavy duty plasticized material that is very durable. Not waxed cardboard. Big Difference!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

http://beetlejail.com/product/swarm-trooper/

Looks like corrugated plastic. Keep in mind they make green houses out of corrugated plastic, If your traps gets any sun they turn in to a green house and bees will not move in. You could make several for a fraction of the cost; 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Coropla...te-Corrugated-Plastic-Sheet-CP4896S/205351385

I would not use card board either, how many rains can they withstand? Bees can chew through card board.

Best option is use old equipment or make something that will last out of wood. See the DIY section for nuc plans. 

IME Higher is better, the higher you go the more swarms you will catch (up to 20 ft). Bigger will not catch more swarms, 5 frame nuc works just as good as a 10 frame. 

So buy a sheet of ply and make twice as many 5 frame traps (more chances), that will last you many years. Then when you done trapping you can use them as nuc boxes for splits.


----------



## yonderbob (Jan 27, 2017)

Interesting discussion. I have one in my guava tree out back right now. I worried about the fact that, even though the exterior is corrugated plasticized stuff, (like a yard sale sign or an EzNuc), the interior parts are all plain cardboard. Mine's been out since February and so far no evidence of scout bees. But I'll keep refreshing the lemongrass oil every other week or so. If I catch one, it will become a perfect product!


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

I use old equipment and move into new once caught.....

Just remember, mice and squirrels and other critters may want to chew them up !!!!!!


----------

